# Ordering online nevermore here why...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im a newbie whit the online ordering in 2018, im a dinosaur, the story goes, i purchased a Dominique Phinot cd on (Brabant ensemble) , but the order got canceel, than eventually not.I was happy to received a copy of Phinot sacred music by Brabant ensemble, not 3 copies(all mint all seal except on of the copy i purchased from presto classical that i will keep.

Darn pre paid credit card= the devil, satan= credit cards.Now i want to get rid of my mint still wrap cd of dominique phinot sacred work by ensemble Brabant, not because it s(word) on contrary, because i have 2 other copy of the same cd.

Excusee me while i pull out a succession of f(word), im in turmoil, dont no what to do, but ship em back are theree any option buyers on taklk classical message me, will trade a copy of this work for something els ok.

The other problem i had whit a Brabant ensemble cd is: dosen't play in my american or canadian Denon cd player but play in my father cd player since my father has an european import sound gear, non other than the great release Pierre de la rue the cd dosen't play in my cd player,, darn amazon darn ebay ,i swear to god i...f(word) please mind my language even if censored by me, im lost whit this angry, and discouraged dont know what to do, i could sold em to used record store but i would lose money , i can re-send to presto classical the cd they would refund it they says but i still got two problem :devil:

a dominique phinot copy mint from australia non presto classical order and a Pierre de la rue region 1 or 2 (european france or england working cd). Once again hide your children eye from this curse ..s(word), im so sorry for this language it's just, im overwelm= je suis dépasser part les événement , je ne sais pas quoi faire , please help me out if you can ,, if you can do something work out something i.e buy one of Phinot cd of the Genieous ensemble that is Brabant ensemble that i worship and cherrish, you have my word these or mint and seal i would sell each phinot for 20$ us dollars or the equivalent in canadian dollars.

I sware to god even if ,m god forbid, religion forbid im in serieous s(word), christ not these words agains, sorry kind ops, tryy to understand this crisis and mind my s and f words, i try my best to censor them,, im not vulgar man, but this thing is getting out of hands.

You cue on this ?

send me a private message if interrested in one of the copy of Brabant ensemble or adviise me...
please.

p.s i like to let you know i try to cancelled them but they would up here, i feel like a fool in the proccess, friends , followers help please.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i will resend the copie's extra copie i order hey i lose money, bummer but it's life, , i had a darn ''panic attack'' when i received 3 copy of same tittle , im sorry, but let time arrannge itself slowly.

And i lack in Benzodiazepine and prescripttion pills for illness sutch : anxiety, anguish, insomnia Chronical , but stay strong deprofundis, under control and stoical (de marbre ) i will remain. noow i gots my prescription pills quite drinking , alcohol and prescripttion pills are bad togheter a doctor would tell you, so i cancel one of my friend for a while , no more drinking stout and no more smoke funny tobacco, this stuff mess whit you memory , your head ect, 


this is what i think i whant divine clarity outside consomation except smokies, that ok hooked for life on these , but no more i says alcohol or marie-jeanne toxic, poison, in other word bbbad


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think if you exclude those sellers who do not perform, you will find much of the online buying is good, but I am not in your country to know how things may be different from here in the USA. I do well with Amazon and ebay but occasionally get a bum deal, yet both those sites will cover for me if I don't get satisfaction.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Most sellers on reputable sites will make good any problems for you. The bigger sellers can be a bit slow in doing this. On Amazon many sellers live in fear of what a disgruntled customer can do to them!


----------

